# Feedback on Electric Pressure Cookers.....



## flcookie (Jul 8, 2005)

Last week my new Whirlpool Electric Cramic Smoothtop Range w/True Convection was delivered and from things that I am reading online, I don't think I will be able to use my pressure cooker on it and several models that I have checked on say they are not to be used on glass cooktops. Has anybody here used an electric one and if so, could you give me some feed back?

Thanks!


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

hmmmm, that's a great question as I have a glass stovetop, and a pressure cooker, but haven't even tried them together.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

FLcookie,

Could you please post the specific URLs with information you found on this? That might help...


----------



## chrisw4357 (Jul 22, 2005)

I have an Ultrex electric pressure cooker that I got from the Home Shopping Network and it works great. It is nice that you don't have to use the stove and can stick it anywhere you have a plug or extension cord. It also came with a tempered glass lid to use as a regular cooker which is nice. Temp dial goes from warm to 450 or so which can brown meat and then even slow cook if you want after browning.

Chris


----------

